# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию > Тематические праздники >  Вечеринка PLAYBOY

## fena

Если что не так модераторы пусть удалят эту тему. Поступил заказ день рождение 30 лет в сауне по тематике вечеринка плейбой (сказали что все остальное у них уже было). Может усть у кого опыт и в этой тематике.

----------


## elen-ka20

Да ..темка более чем  ...А самый главный вопрос-мужчкая,смешенная  или женская компания?

----------


## elen-ka20

Ну запасайтесь ушками и хвостиками, а также бабочками.Сауна-это я так понимаю будут купальники,уже проще.А вообще в двух словах-кто гуляет,что ,какие поэелания-трудно что-то выдумывать не знаю исходные данные .Хотяюбы кто герой-М или Ж.
Если именниник М, то  он может  быть в образе  Хью Хефнер-родоначальник «Playboy».
Тема может быть как подведение церимония награждения  и премирование тех,кто в этом году сыграл роль в его(её ) жизни

 Можно в финале , а можно  процессе вечеринки выбирать лучших в номинациях с помощью соотвественных игр: самая соблазнительная зайка , самый богатый спонсор, самая экономная зайка , «Мистер дамский угодник» и т.д.

Чё-нить с морковкой замутить...На сколько приличное-от компании зависит.Можно рисовать к примеру, а можно и поедать

----------


## fena

Темарика - 30 лет, юбилей даме. будет проходить в сауне (места много). 15 человек и муж. и жен. тесная компания молодых друзей. Форма одежды, правильно Вы сказали - купальники. Я в расстерянности - как одеваться самой ведущей?, какие конкурсы проводить что-бы это было и прилично и без ревности вторых половинок? и как вообще приобщить плейбой к дню рождения для девушки???? (ладно бы парень). Очень прошу Вашей помощи.

----------


## elen-ka20

Как самой одеваться-хорощий вопрос..я сама об этом подумала и ...облегчённо вздохнула,что не у меня такая работа....Ну если все будут в купальниках,то будет как-то странно если ведущая будет в вечернем плтье.Я бы наверное отдала предпочтение какому-нибудь облегающему комбидресу(атласному чёрному),какую -то коротенькую пышную юбчёнку. Или чёрному ,облегающему,стречевому коктельному платьюшку-короткое,но не слишком.Точнее я бы ни чего из этого не одела,пышные формы не позволяют,да и возратст-15 лет было УЖЕ вчера.А если и с тем, и с другим порядоК-то я за чёрное платьюшко ..одназначно...Или какой-то ролевой костюмчик,типа морячки,пиратки и т.д.Но чтоб не был вызывающим сильно..Вообщем нужно искать и думать....Потому как не знаю как вообще будет смотреться ведущая в купальнике и порео...
ТепЕрь по конкрусам:
Главное для себя решить саму концепцию вечерники: 
1.то ли это рабочий процесс-отбор претендеток, фотосессии ,подготовка образов и т.д.Одним словом -рабочий процесс,жизнь журнала  изнутри так сказать.
2.Или всё же подведение итогов( что на мой взгялд будет проще во всех смыслах) 
3.А можно построить и так: именинницу пригласили стать мисс март 2013 и все её друзья(гости ДР) готовят её к этому событию

Обязательно ушки дамам к примеру белые, имениннице-красные или синие.

(после встречи ещё отпишусь что пришло в головуюА ты пока подумай какой формат из трёх или твой вариант ты хотела бы сделать)

----------


## elen-ka20

http://vasi.net/community/jeto_inter...znykh_let.html
вот по костюмам

----------


## fena

Огромное Вам спасибо за советы очень рада что Вы откликнулись на мою просьбу.
 Думаю первый вариант не подойдет так как именинница захочет все внимание для себя любимой (дама такая...) 
А вот этот вариант беспроигрышный -  подведение итогов. Только не совсем поняла - это просто проведение конкурсов и вручение призов или подведение итогов которых она достигла за свои 30 лет??? (вроде и итогов пока не много; и вечер не будет соответствовать тематике)
Третий вариант заманчивый и интересный но как его подать???  "мисс март 2013" и все её друзья(гости ДР) готовят её к этому событию"?????????????

Нашла в инете немного конкурсов в этой тематике:
Конкурс по поеданию бананов
Танец на столе
Женские бои (подушками)
Игра в карты (Допустим сначало разыграть атрибуты одежды их одеть а затем на раздевание игра чтобы не остались голыми)
Как то обыграть вынос торта с "стриптизером" внутри (стриптизером сделать мужа)

----------


## elen-ka20

3.вариант-"готовят её к мисс март 2013", -дают советы личным примером.То есть игры как себя лучше "показать" и понеслась.Как нужно быть одетой(дефеле   ,а "костюм" к примеру сделать из подручного материала-губки,простыни и прочее ,что найдут по месту.или зараннее приготовить реквизит.)Какой должна быть причёска-конкуср создать .к примеру.причёску из резиночек..Конкурс - что-то типа " в девушке плейбоя должно быть всё прекрасно": пластику и грацию вырабатывать по средствам походки..Фухх..как запутанно я написала.Ну короче как-то так подвести к конкурсы на самую красивую   "модельную походку"( я его делаю с мужчинами-смех до слёз).И т.д. А она -в жюри.

Если же номинации,то я вижу так: подобрать конкурсы по теме номинации и победетелю  присваивается  звание:самая соблазнительная зайка , самый богатый спонсор, самая экономная зайка , «Мистер дамский угодник» и т.д.

----------


## интересный

возникла идея а форму игровуб придайте ей сами. PLAYBOY это же журнал - соответственно фотосессия. а каким образом ее подать здесь можно безгранично нафантазировать. или просто в позы поиграть для фото. или на лучшую модель М или Ж или Пара. или правда сфоткаться и лучшиие отфотошопить после и передать т.е. как обложка. и т.д. в таких журналах есть "аля дамские тесты" - сделаете его как форма застольного конкурса.

----------


## Ksyusha.86

Коллеги, поступил заказ провести юбилей мужчине 40 лет  в стиле " Playboy" , тему выбрала жена, но с учётом, чтобы без пошлостей, но с ноткой эротики:om08:!!! Тема мне интересная, но вот с идеями как-то слабовато((((
Планирую сделать видео, в виде журнала, первая страница журнала Playboy, а потом видеопоздравление от гостей, викторину провести о названиях нижнего белья﻿﻿﻿﻿!!!!
Весь стиль оформления меня не касается, этим будет заниматься другой человек, ﻿одеты тоже будут гости, девушки с ушками и черных коктейлкоктейльных платьях!!! Возможно кто-то проводил подобное или у кого-то есть мысли по﻿ этой теме, очень буду благодарна их услышать!!!!

----------

